# Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2011)

Magazin Juni2001
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni-2011/angler-moerder-tierquaeler.html

*Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler​*Drei Schlagworte, die bei manchem Zeitgenossen in einem Atemzug genannt werden.

Zu Recht ??

Es ist eine alte Diskussion in der die verschiedenen Parteien sich mit allen möglichen Argumenten verschleißen um den jeweiligen Standpunkt des anderen zu widerlegen.

Aber, diskutiert man da nicht auf einer völlig falschen Ebene?

Betrachten wir die Sache doch mal aus einer anderen Perspektive.

Die Natur als solche besteht nur aus Mördern, Egoisten und "Tierquälern". Ein jedes Lebewesen, ja jede Pflanze setzt rücksichtslos alle ihr zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel und Möglichkeiten ein, dass eigene Überleben und den Fortbestand der eigenen Art zu sichern.
Zu sichern nicht auf einem "gesellschaftsfähigen" Niveau, sondern nach dem Motto: "Je mehr für mich, um so besser". Konkurrenz wird mit aller Macht bekämpft, es gibt keine Duldung, keine Schonung.

Kein Tier betäubt ein anderes bevor es dieses frisst, ja die meisten Tiere beginnen schon zu fressen, während die Beute noch lebt oder verschlingt sie gar bei lebendigem Leib.

Ressourcenschonung findet nicht statt, Verschwendung ist absolut normal. Wer im Überfluss lebt tötet und verwertet nur das Beste, wie die Bären des Amerikanischen Kontinents, die während der "Saison" von den gefangenen Fischen nur Hirn und Haut fressen. Nur der Mangel zwingt zum verwerten auch des letzten Restes.

Sollten diese Umstände nun den Angler als Mörder und Tierquäler legitimieren? Ist der Angler "ein Teil der Natur" und somit quasi berechtigt, ebenso unbarmherzig und mitleidlos zu agieren?

Nein, das ist es nicht worauf ich hinaus will.

Der Mensch als solches ist ein Teil der Natur. Alles was wir haben, benutzen, verzehren hat seinen Ursprung in der Natur. Es gibt in unserem Leben nichts, aber auch gar nichts, was nicht aus der Natur kommt. Sei es direkt oder extrahiert und neu zusammengesetzt.

Und der Mensch als solches ist nicht nur Teil der Natur, sondern er handelt ganz genauso mitleidlos, egoistisch, auf den eigenen Vorteil und die Erhaltung seiner Art bedacht, wie jedes andere Lebewesen auf diesem Planeten.

Der Angler genauso, wie der Vogelschützer, der Tierrechtler, der Priester, der Greenpeace-Aktivist, halt wie jeder einzelne Mensch.

Doch offenbar scheint es in der Wahrnehmung der Menschen hier gravierende Unterschiede zu geben.
Der Unterschied liegt in der direkten Konfrontation des Menschen mit seinen instinkthaften Bedürfnissen.

Wir Menschen haben eine Gesellschaftsform entwickelt, die einzigartig auf unserem Planeten ist. Am ähnlichsten vielleicht noch der von Ameisen, Bienen und anderen Tieren mit "sozialer Intelligenz".

Wie diese Staatenbildenden Tiere werden wir Menschen in ganz bestimmte Aufgabengebiete geleitet. Zwar nicht instinkthaft oder genetisch, sondern eher durch äußere Einflüsse, durch lernen und Kraft des Bewusstseins um die eigene Existenz.
Und, ein ganz entscheidender Unterschied, wir bewerten das Handeln des anderen.
Wir nennen es "Moral".
Diese Moral bewahrt uns zumindest davor, uns jeden Tag gegenseitig umzubringen, dem anderen etwas mit Gewalt wegzunehmen, kurz, unsere "animalischen" Instinkte zu kontrollieren. Mal gut, mal weniger gut, mal gar nicht. Letztlich ist Moral extrem abhängig vom Leidensdruck dem wir ausgesetzt sind.
Doch wir wollen nicht über Krieg und Verbrechen referieren, sondern beim "ganz normalen Leben" bleiben.

Im ganz normalen Leben wenden wir unsere Moral dort an, wo wir die Folgen des eigenen Handelns, oder das eines anderen direkt erkennen können.

Ein ganz klassisches Beispiel dafür ist das töten.

Unser ganzes Leben ist davon abhängig, dass jeder Mensch vom millionenfachen Tod anderer Lebewesen verursacht. Direkt oder indirekt.

Das fängt ganz logisch bei der täglichen Nahrung an. Dabei ist es vollkommen gleichgültig, ob man Fleisch ist oder Vegetarier oder Veganer ist. Selbst wer sich ausschließlich pflanzlich ernährt, tötet indirekt andere Lebewesen, entzieht diesen Nahrung und Lebensraum. Dabei gewichten wir tatsächlich allerdings unterschiedlich den Wert des Lebens anderer Lebewesen. Aber auch das soll nicht Gegenstand dieser Überlegung sein, deshalb bleiben wir beim "Allesfresser", also dem, der auch Fisch oder Fleisch isst.

Hier haben wir ein gewisses Konfliktpotential zwischen unserer Moral auf der einen Seite, und dem Wunsch nach Steak, Schnitzel oder Fischstäbchen auf der anderen Seite.

Das haben wir prima gelöst, indem wir den Akt des tötens anderen überlassen. Wir haben unser Gewissen quasi kurzgeschlossen, teilweise ausgeblendet. Wir sind uns zwar über Massentierhaltung, Netz- oder Langleinenfischerei, Mast und Antibiotika im Klaren, weigern uns aber wenn irgend möglich die Bilder dazu anzusehen. Schulklassen werden nicht zum Schlachthof geführt, die Kinder könnten seelischen Schaden nehmen wenn sie sehen, was sie täglich auf dem Teller haben. Bilder über Netzfischerei kann man sich schon eher ansehen. Da schreit nix, da fließt nicht viel Blut. Und ganz wichtig, man sieht den Akt des tötens nicht direkt.

Wie denn auch, denn da wird nicht aktiv getötet, sondern still gestorben.

Zu sehen wie ein Karpfen sachgerecht getötet wird ist scheinbar wesentlich schlimmer, als dem tausendfachen Verrecken der Fische im Netzt zuzusehen.

Weil man eins zu eins mit dem töten als aktive Handlung konfrontiert wird. Und genau das wiederum überbrückt den Kurzschluß in unserem Gewissen, lässt uns bewusst werden, dass jeder Mensch ein Mörder und Tierquäler ist, jeden Tag in unserem Leben. Das Handeln des tötenden zu sehen erinnert uns daran, dass dieser im Prinzip für uns tötet, dass er nur die ausführende Hand unserer Bedürfnisse ist.

Der Mensch will nicht mit dem töten konfrontiert werden. Rattengift auszulegen ist ok, eine Ratte mit dem Knüppel zu erschlagen ist barbarisch.

Seltsam oder ?

Der Tod durch Rattengift ist langsam und qualvoll, zieht u.U. andere Tiere mit in den Tod, die eine vergiftete Ratte fressen.
Aber wer fähig ist, eine Ratte mit einem Knüppel zu erschlagen, dem kann man ohne weiteres Rohheit unterstellen.

Bis hierhin kann man, so man ganz neutral an das Thema herangeht unterstellen, dass es nicht die Handlung des tötens ist, die Widerspruch erzeugt, sondern "lediglich" die direkte Konfrontation damit. Verdächtig ist, wer Leben durch direkte Tat nehmen kann. Denn dieser ist " anders".

Dennoch kann man nicht umhin, das Angeln und das damit verbundene töten, als irgendwo halbwegs gerechtfertigt anzusehen. Immerhin beschafft man sich als Angler ja Nahrung. Man tötet also nicht ohne "vernünftigen Grund". Zumindest juristisch ist das akzeptabel.

Wenn, ja wenn da nicht diejenigen unter uns wären, die Fische fangen, ohne sie essen zu wollen.

Das beraubt uns vordergründig unseres stärksten Argumentes. Ungeachtet dessen, ob Fische nun Schmerzen empfinden, ob sie Angst oder Stress spüren können.
Angeln ohne den Fisch essen zu wollen, aus reinem Spass am fangen, ist moralisch nicht vertretbar.

So sagen die Einen.

Doch prüfen die auch Ihr eigenes Handeln ?

Nicht wirklich, denn auch hier gilt, dass andere die unangenehmen Seiten der Spassgesellschaft übernehmen oder, dass die Folgen des Handelns nicht direkt augenfällig sind.

Ein Tier zu töten muss einen vernünftigen Grund haben. OK.

Kaum eine Dame würde eine Ratte, einen Affen oder einen Hund in einem Gestell festschnallen und ihm das Neueste Make up in die Augen schmieren um zu sehen, ob das eventuell zu Augenreizungen führt. Keine würde diesen Tieren oral oder intravenös die Vorstufen des neuen Schlankheitsmittels verabreichen. Keine würde ein Tier mit Farben, Chemikalien und Farbstoffen zwangsfüttern um zu sehen, ob diese in Kinderspielzeugen verarbeitet, eventuell zu Krankheiten führen.

Es gilt als vernünftiger Grund, die Dahlien im Garten mit Schneckenkorn zu schützen, auch wenn der zufällig vorbeikommende Igel die Schnecke frisst und jämmerlich eingeht. Nein, halt. Die neuesten Gifte sind ja für andere Tiere unschädlich, Das wurde in Tierversuchen festgestellt.

Sonntags mit dem Auto aus reinem Vergnügen eine Ausflugsfahrt zu machen und dabei billigend in Kauf zu nehmen, dass Igel, Hase, Vogel, Katze oder anderes Getier zu Schaden kommt, ist legitim.

Vögel in einen kleinen Käfig zu sperren um sich an deren Gesang zu erfreuen ist vernünftig.
Ohne Sachkenntnis Fische in ein Aquarium zu werfen, wo sie sich gegenseitig auffressen oder mangles Wasserqualität eingehen ist ok.
Hunde bis zur Vollverfettung zu füttern, sie in eine Etagenwohnung einzusperren oder zur Verhaltensstörung zu "erziehen" ist ok,

Nun, es gibt fast nichts was der Mensch in seiner Freizeit aus reinem Vergnügen macht, bei dem nicht andere Lebewesen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, verletzt oder gar getötet werden.

Was ist nun der Unterschied zwischen dem "normalen" Menschen und dem Angler?

Eigentlich gibt es doch keinen. Wir töten um zu essen, wir verbringen unsere Freizeit damit, anderen Lebewesen Schaden zuzufüngen.

Und doch, es gibt einen Unterschied. Einen Unterschied der sehr versteckt ist. Der, wenn auch vielleicht nicht bei jedem Angler, so doch sicher bei den meisten, vorhanden ist. Einen Unterschied, den viele vielleicht gar nicht selbst wahr nehmen.

Wir Angler sind uns unseres Handelns bewusst.

Wir wissen was wir tun und warum wir es tun. Wir können selbst und eigenverantwortlich entscheiden und handeln. Wir können unsere Handlungen reflektieren, darüber nachdenken und ändern. Wir werden direkt mit möglichen Kollateralschäden konfrontiert und sehen die Auswirkungen.
Wir sind uns selbst gegenüber verantwortlich, können nichts auf andere schieben. Wenn wir ein Leben nehmen, so geschieht das kontrolliert, bewusst und in der Regel auch so schnell und schmerzlos wie möglich.
Unser Gewissen wird direkt mit den Folgen unseres Handelns konfrontiert und wir haben die Möglichkeit abzuwägen, was wir uns selbst gegenüber für vertretbar halten und was nicht.

Wir sind einfach die "besseren" Menschen.

Dummerweise auch meist nur uns selbst gegenüber. Denn bei sehr vielen greifen die gleichen Mechanismen wie bei der nicht angelnden Bevölkerung.

Sobald wir etwas sehen, was nicht in unsere Moralvorstellung passt, einen Angler der nicht so handelt wie wir handeln würden, schließen auch wir kurz und holen die Moralkeule aus dem Schrank. Verschließen die Augen vor unserem eigenen Handeln und verurteilen den anderen.

Also revidiere ich meine Aussage, dass Angler die besseren Menschen sind.

Aber sie könnten es sein, wenn sie lernen würden, dass jeder Mensch ganz alleine für sein eigenes Handeln verantwortlich ist und er sich dafür, im Rahmen der Legalität, ausschließlich vor seinem Gewissen zu rechtfertigen hat.

Wenn wir dann noch begreifen würden, dass Legalität kein möglichst enges Korsett sein, sondern lediglich die Grundfeste des Verhaltens bestimmen sollte, ja dann, dann könnten wir vielleicht wirklich bessere Menschen werden.
Ralf Dahlheuser


PS:
Siehe dazu auch "Angler - Eine Wohltat für Deutschland":
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=218747


----------



## gypsymo (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

|good:


----------



## dpj_de (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Oh Thomas, warum versuchst Du rational zu argumentieren, wo die Ratio nicht weiterhilft? Jedem, der etwas in Biologie aufgepaßt hat, sagt ein Blick auf das Gebiß und den Verdauungstrakt, dass die Tierart Homo sapiens kein Vegetarier ist, sondern ein Allesfresser. Die Zähne sind nicht dazu gemacht, Gras abzuweiden, der Verdauungstrakt schließt fleischliche Kost besser auf als pflanzliche - aber dennoch fehlt dem Homo sapiens auch machnes rein raubtierhaftes - also wie das Schwein ein Allesfresser. Ein Blick auf die nahen genetischen Verwandten zeigt, dass der Schimpanse ein sehr geschickter Jäger ist (wer einmal eine Doku gesehen hat, wie Schimpansen andere Affen jagen oder gar einen Krieg um das Terretorium gegen eine andere Schimpansenhorde führen hält das Gerede von fanatischen Tierrechtlern über die "friedlichen Menschen namens Schimpansen" für ziemlich dummes Geschwätz). - Nur all diese rationalen Argumente verfangen nicht bei Personen die versuchen selbst Hunde und Katzen vegan zu ernähren (radikale Veganer). Die einem Beutegreifer somit die artgerechte Nahrung verweigern. - Oder die einem anderen Tier (oder wie es der Sprachgebrauch dort vorsieht "Mitwesen") das Recht auf artgerechte Nahrung zwar zugestehen (der Tiger darf Fleisch fressen) aber dem Tier Mensch das verweigern (Tierrechlter ala PETA und Co). Ideologen und Idioten gibt es leider mehr als genug und jeder Versuch hier mit der Vernunft zu argumentieren geht leider unter.
Also lassen wir das lieber und gehen Angeln.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

@dpj_de


> Oh Thomas, warum versuchst Du rational zu argumentieren,



Nicht aufgepasst ;-))

Der Artikel ist nicht von mir (klar zu erkennen am Autorennamen am Ende des Artikels), sondern es ist ein Artikel aus dem Magazin von Ralf Dahlheuser, der hier von mir nur eingestellt wurde...

Ansosnten folge ich Deiner Argumentation weitgehend, bis auf denm Schluss, den Du daraus ziehst:


> Ideologen und Idioten gibt es leider mehr als genug und jeder Versuch hier mit der Vernunft zu argumentieren geht leider unter.
> Also lassen wir das lieber und gehen Angeln.



NEIN!

Es wird einfach Zeit, da mal Rationalität gegen Emotion zu stellen - Gerade weil unsere unfähigen Verbandsfunktionäre mit sich selber beschäftigt sind, statt so etwas zielführend voran zu bringen..

Jemand muss es ja tun - Und daher meinen großen Dank dafür an Ralf!


----------



## Firehawk81 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

|good: Sehr gut geschrieben.

Liest sich wunderbar.


----------



## zander-ralf (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

In einer Zeit in der der Fleischkonsum weltweit explodiert ist es nahezu, mit Verlaub, völlig plemm plemm Angler als Mörder und Tierquäler zu bezeichnen.
Übrigens Schimpansen sind gar nicht soooo friedlich. Sie machen in gewissen Abständen Jagd auf kleinere Affen und töten und verspeisen sie auch.
Eigentlich sollte nur jemand der *selbst* ein Tier auf vernünftige Weise getötet hat auch das Recht haben es zu essen. Die Ethik spricht für sich und man bekommt ein ganz anderes Verhältnis zur Kreatur. Es liegt da nämlich nicht eine Bratwurst, Hamburger oder eine Frikadelle. 
Nein, es ist ein Tier was ausgenommen, gesäubert und dann verwertet werden muss.   

Ps.: Oft sind auch die hoch eloquenten "Angleranprangerer" die ersten am Kalten Buffet und drücken sich die Lachs, Aal, Heilbutt und Roastbeefschnittchen 'rein!!! #q


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte nur jemand der *selbst* ein Tier auf vernünftige Weise getötet hat auch das Recht haben es zu essen.




#6#6#6

Das wäre mal eine Maßnahme.


----------



## pike1984 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Interessanter Artikel, danke fürs Einstellen Thomas! 
Der Autor hält dem Angler also zu Gute, dass er sich seines Handelns bewusst ist und ihn eben genau das von den "Moralaposteln" aus der restlichen Gesellschaft unterscheidet. Der Ansatz ist gut, allerdings muss man das meines Erachtens nochmal etwas differenzierter betrachten: genau die Tatsache, dass wir bewusst handeln, kann in manchen Fällen alles andere als positiv ausgelegt werden. Wie erklärt man einem Ottonormalbürger, warum man angelt, wenn man z.B. selber keinen Fisch isst und eh alle wieder zurücksetzt? Oder wenn man jeden noch so knapp maßigen und ausgehungerten Fisch abschlägt? Strikt praktiziertes CR kommt da bestimmt nich gut an. Das andere Extrem (leider) noch eher. Ich will mich da jetzt nicht rausnehmen, da Angeln für mich einen sehr hohen Stellenwert einnimmt und ich nicht weiß, wie es wäre, wenn ich viel mehr Zeit dafür hätte und fangen würde wie blöde. Wahrscheinlich würd ich auch viel mehr zurücksetzen als jetzt. Aber kann man den Spaß, den Reiz und die Herausforderung, die einem das Angeln unabhängig von der Nahrungsbeschaffung bereitet, als moralisch vertretbar bezeichnen, auch wenn man dabei bewusst handelt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



> Aber kann man den Spaß, den Reiz und die Herausforderung, die einem das Angeln unabhängig von der Nahrungsbeschaffung bereitet, als moralisch vertretbar bezeichnen, auch wenn man dabei bewusst handelt?


Eindeutig ja!!

Auch wenn die Schützer das nicht gerne hören mögen:
Fische sind zwar Wirbeltiere, aber Wirbel sind nun mal nicht der Sitz von Gedächtnis, Intelligenz, Selbstempfinden etc., was Voraussetzung wäre, um eine im menschlichen Sinne gesehen "Leidensfähigkeit" vorausszusetzen. Schon hier ist die Irrationalität des TSG erkennbar und dass das Ganze nur der Hofknicks unwissender Politiker vor der Schützermafia ist.

Wenn man sieht wie Menschen Säugetiere und Vögel behandeln (sei es als "Freizeitobjekt Haustier" oder auch als Nutztiere), kann man nicht Anglern das Angeln (auch bei purem C+R) absprechen wollen, nur um den besseren Gutmenschen rauszuhängen - Da gibt es keinerlei "moralische Hürde"....

Damit begibt man sich sonst auf die menschenverachtende Ebene von spendensammelnden Tierrechtsdsektierern wie PETA.

Und sinnvolle, gute und moralisch vertretbare Gründe fürs Angeln an sich für die Menschen (unabhängig jeder Verwertungsabsicht) gibts eh genügend:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=218747


----------



## pike1984 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Das sind gute Argumente, ja. #6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> Das wäre mal eine Maßnahme.



Und wer Bier trinken möchte soll sich das gefälligst selber brauen und das Glas dazu blasen, oder wie jetzt?|bigeyes:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und wer Bier trinken möchte soll sich das gefälligst selber brauen und das Glas dazu blasen, oder wie jetzt?|bigeyes:q



Ein Bier muss man nicht töten.

Bier tötet einen . . .:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Bier muss man nicht töten.
> 
> Bier tötet einen . . .:q




Die Biere, die ich trinke, muß man vorher töten....:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eindeutig ja!!



Wenn man Hedonismus in den Kanon ethischer Motive aufnehmen möchte, dann...Eindeutig ja!!

Ansonsten kann von eindeutig hier wohl keine Rede sein....aber wie Ralle ja eingangs erwähnte, bei dieser Diskussion kann man sich wunderbar gegenseitig in seiner Argumentation verschleißen. 
Zum Glück legen ja die Kreaturen an der Spitze der Nahrungskette die moralischen Konventionen fest....
In diesem Sinne...allseits fette Beute!:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Zum Glück legen ja die Kreaturen an der Spitze der Nahrungskette die moralischen Konventionen fest....




Denkste.

Heutzutage sind es eher Aussenstehende. Z.B. Petaner u.ä. Körnerfre..er:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

@ Sten:
Du hast nicht unrecht.
Also sollte das heissen:
FÜR MICH eindeutig ja...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Denkste.
> 
> Heutzutage sind es eher Aussenstehende. Z.B. Petaner u.ä. Körnerfre..er:q:q




Petaner vs Prädator, oder wie?:q

@Thomas

So gesehen...ganz klares Ja!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Petaner vs Prädator, oder wie?:q




Nicht ganz.

Vorsicht Ironie!

Ich meine, die Veganer, als Spitze ihrer pflanzlichen Nahrungskette, sollten sich mit den anderen dummen Hühnern über die Rechte ihres geinsamen Futters streiten und die andere (fleischliche)Nahrungskette aussen vor lassen!

Aber versuch mal einer Kuh fliegen beizubringen.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Davon ab - und das hat Ralle ja ganz gut bescrhreben - ist der Hedonismus letztlich auch nur eine normale Spielart des Lebens an sich.

Der ist moralisch auch nicht anders zu bewerten - weder besser noch schlechter..

Wer so moralisch sein will und auf Genuss verzichten, sollte sein Leben einstellen, um anderes (pflanzlich wie tiereisch) nicht zu beeinträchtigen..

Von daher auch allgemein(er) zu sehen..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Aus kulinarischer Sicht ist doch ein Pflanzenfresser meist schmackhafter als ein Fleischfresser, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Aus kulinarischer Sicht ist doch ein Pflanzenfresser meist schmackhafter als ein Fleischfresser, oder sehe ich das falsch?



Also Amur besser als Zander?|bigeyes:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Das kommt auf den Koch an ;-))

Zumindest ungefährlicher, da man keine Trichinen zu befürchten hat.

Dachs schmeckt jedenfalls so gut wie Reh.

Und ein Zander (mir zumindest) besser als ein Karpfen...


----------



## Doc Plato (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Aus kulinarischer Sicht ist doch ein Pflanzenfresser meist schmackhafter als ein Fleischfresser, oder sehe ich das falsch?




Japp, aber haben leider nur sehr wenig Nähstoffe.


----------



## antonio (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Japp, aber haben leider nur sehr wenig Nähstoffe.



nach nem halben ochsen bin ich eigentlich immer gut genährt.:vik:

antonio


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Ich oute mich:

Ich bin Angler,ermorde die Fische und lasse sie vorher 
noch in ein Folterinstrument beissen.
Und um meine Schandtaten Liste komplett zu machen:
Anstatt den Tieren dann wenigstens ein Stilvolles Begräb-
niss zukommen zu lassen,ich fresse sie auch noch mit Genuss
auf.

So,jetzt hackt alle auf mir rum.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Während der Veganer pflanzliches Leben ermordert und vorher mit allem möglichen Gartenwerkzeug und Dünger quält..

Und statt einem ordentlichen Begräbnis das wenig nahrhafte Grünzeug dann auch noch frisst (mit mehr oder weniger Genuss ;-))) .....

Und nur weil das Grünzeug weder zappelt noch davon rennt, halten die sich doch tatsächlich für besser Menschen.......

Mit mehr tierischem Eiweiss würde vielleicht auch deren Hirn besser funktionieren.....

Jedenfalls sind evolutionär die pflanzenfressenden Hominiden ausgestorben während die fleischfressenden sich bis zum Homo sapiens entwickelt haben..........

Mit allem Hedonismus, mit aller "Mordkultur"..

Oder, nochmal anders gesagt:
Da ist der Unterschied zwischen Moral und heuchlerischer Doppel/Mehrfachmoral...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also Amur besser als Zander?|bigeyes:q



Ich spreche von Säugetieren...Kühe,Rehe,Petaner usw...


----------



## antonio (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

stellt euch mal vor wir wären alles veganer.
dann wären wir mörder.
es gäbe kein pflanzenfressendes tier mehr, weil wir ihnen das futter weggefressen haben und die dann alle verhungert sind.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich spreche von Säugetieren...Kühe,Rehe,Petaner usw...




Achso . . . .:q:q:q

Die schmecken sicher alle recht ähnlich. Fressen ja das Selbe.#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Achso . . . .:q:q:q
> 
> Die schmecken sicher alle recht ähnlich. Fressen ja das Selbe.#6


 


Wobei man beachten sollte,bei den Petanern gehört kein
Schweine-,sondern Hirnschmalz in die Pfanne.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das kommt auf den Koch an ;-))
> 
> Zumindest ungefährlicher, da man keine Trichinen zu befürchten hat.
> 
> ...



Wobei Dachse, wie auch Wildschweine, Allesfresser sind...
Aber wie schauts mit reinen Fleischfressern aus, jemand mal 'nen Fuchs/Wolf o.a. verkostet?


----------



## antonio (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wobei Dachse, wie auch Wildschweine, Allesfresser sind...
> Aber wie schauts mit reinen Fleischfressern aus, jemand mal 'nen Fuchs/Wolf o.a. verkostet?



nö aber mein letzter besuch beim chinesen war lecker:q.
und frisch , hat noch gebellt.

antonio


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Das muß bei Hunden nichts bedeuten, stell dir vor, das arme Tier hat 'nem Petaner gehört...:q


----------



## antonio (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

wenns n guter hund war hat er sein herrchen gefressen.

antonio


----------



## angler1996 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

in welchem Verhältnis stehen eigentlich die Grünfutternager zu fleischfressenden Pflanzen? Fordern die die Ausrottung?
" Mörderpflanzen, Tierquäler", die Fliege ist ja auch nicht gleich Tot.:q


----------



## Nobody007 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Ich bin Angler, kein Tierquäler und schon gar kein Mörder.

Petri


----------



## Nobody007 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Und wenn jemand was anderes über mich denkt,  soll er doch


----------



## NedRise (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Hi,ich selber arbeite im Lebensmittelhandel wir beliefern die Gastronomie und auch Endverbraucher. Das Fleisch beziehen wir aus allen Ecken dieser Welt weil die einfach eine Top Qualtät bieten die der Verbraucher auch haben will. Die Flugkilommeter die diese Produkte zurücklegen sind den Leuten absolut egal,regionale Produkte sind nicht gut genug für mich die absolute Dekadenz.

Beim Fisch das gleiche wir bitten Dorade, Steinbutt,Wolfsbarsch aus Aquakulturen an. Die Leute wollen aber lieber Wildfänge, kriegen Sie auch, weil es angeblich, besser schmeckt. Solche Beispiele kann man beliebich fortsetzen.

Gefühlt sind die Menschen aber alle Naturschützer und Tierliebhaber und da fängt es an für unser Hobby gefährlich zu werden. Da viele nicht in der Lage sind diffrenziert und reflekiert die Lage zu beurteilen, reicht die richtige Medienkampagne um Stimmung zu machen und Restriktionen zu schaffen.

Angeln nur zu Nahrungsbeschaffung da kann ich nur lachen, aber wir haben in unseren Reihen auch genug "Kollegen" die einfach die "besseren" Angler sind egal ob Verwerter oder Hardcore relaeser. Und dann noch dieser eine sogenannte "Angler Verband". Was will man dann von der "breiten Masse" erwarten wann man sich untereinander nicht mal einig wird.

Das pauschale Vegetarier Bashing hier find ich auch nicht gut, in meinen Bekanntenkreis gibt es auch welche und die haben mit meinem Hobby überhaupt kein Problem auch wenn ich die meisten Fische wieder schwimmen lasse. 

Also wie gehabt leben und leben lassen. 

Und der Redaktion danke für die Arbeit im dem Angelpolitischen Teil des Forums.

Beste Grüße.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



NedRise schrieb:


> Das pauschale Vegetarier Bashing hier find ich auch nicht gut, in meinen Bekanntenkreis gibt es auch welche und die haben mit meinem Hobby überhaupt kein Problem auch wenn ich die meisten Fische wieder schwimmen lasse.



Nun, zumindest im Leitartikel ist nichts von Vegetarier bashing zu lesen. Es mag ein jeder das essen, was er für richtig und gesund hält. Problematisch wird es nur, wenn gesundheitliche Argumente mit moralischen vermischt werden. 

Für mich ist halt wesentlich, dass man sich zumindest Gedanken macht, was da auf dem Teller liegt. Das man sich bewusst ist, dass dieses Stück Fleisch mal gelebt hat und - als wesentliche Erkenntnis - dass dieses Tier von irgendjemanden für mich getötet und geschlachtet wurde.

Und dass ich kein moralisch besserer Mensch bin, weil ich das Tier nicht töte, sondern "nur" esse.


----------



## NedRise (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Mein Kommentar war auch nicht auf den Leitartikel,den find ich gelungen, bezogen sondern auf die Hämme die den"Körnerfressern" manchmal entgegen schlägt.Sind halt auch nur Menschen


----------



## gründler (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Wenn wir es mal richtig sehen,sind wir alle gleich stark am Tiere quäln.

Zahnpasta Medikamente Schminke.........alles wird irgendwo mehr oder weniger an tieren getestet.Hamster im Käfig,Reitsport,Hunde,Zucht,Showzucht.......lange liste.

Jeder von uns egal ob Angler Jäger Stadtmensch Dorfmensch Körnerfresser.......alle sind am tiere quälen beteiligt.

Einige versuchen zu minimieren,aber Schuldlos ist hier keiner zumindestens in der Westlichen Welt hängen alle mit drin,mag sein das die Urwald/Urvölker völlig am Ars....lebend.....etc. sich zu 99% davon los sprechen können.

Der rest hängt mit drin im Westlichen-System,so ist hier keiner besser wie der andere,es sei er verzichtet auf Westliches leben und zieht in Urwald,und selbst da wird es vorfälle geben wo er quält,ob er will oder nicht zb.bei der Nahrungbeschaffung.

lg#h

Ps: Damit meine ich nicht das vorsätzliche wiederhohlende quälen sondern das alttägliche wo jeder von uns sein teil beträgt,der eine mehr der andere weniger,aber Schuldlos ne ne nicht im Westlichen Standartleben.


----------



## namycasch (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Toller Beitrag.

Sehr detailiert geschrieben.

Klasse.

Danke.

Petri


----------



## chivas (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

wer sich verteidigt, klagt sich an...

in meinem umfeld gibt es komischerweise keinen einzigen menschen, der auf das hobby angeln auch nur ansatzweise negativ reagiert (außer, dass ab und an mal behauptet wird, dass es langweilig wäre).
die allermeisten zeigen ernsthaftes interesse.

aber reaktionen unserer umwelt sind in aller regel nur reflexionen des eigenen verhaltens. wer sich verteidigen muss...


----------



## Hardyfan (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



chivas schrieb:


> in meinem umfeld gibt es komischerweise keinen einzigen menschen, der auf das hobby angeln auch nur ansatzweise negativ reagiert


 
Ist bei mir auch so, keinerlei negative Reaktionen. Eher freundliches Interesse oder Small-Talk-Fragen (Wie oft gehst Du angeln, was fängt man so, ist Angeln teuer oder auch - recht häufig -: Bring mir mal ´nen Fisch mit.


----------



## volkerm (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Jo Dieter,

hier auch.
Zwei lustige Dinge hatte ich:
Einmal wurde ich des Vergehens bezüglich der Hecht- Schonzeit verdächtigt, waren aber dicke Döbel.
Etwas krasser war die Nummer, wo ich mit Fliege unterwegs war.
Wie mann denn mit Wäscheleine Fische fängt|kopfkrat?
Die Frage stellt sich hier im Dorf nach 4 Jahren vermutlich immer noch!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



chivas schrieb:


> in meinem umfeld gibt es komischerweise keinen einzigen menschen, der auf das hobby angeln auch nur ansatzweise negativ reagiert (außer, dass ab und an mal behauptet wird, dass es langweilig wäre).
> die allermeisten zeigen ernsthaftes interesse.








Hardyfan schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so, keinerlei negative Reaktionen. Eher freundliches Interesse oder Small-Talk-Fragen (Wie oft gehst Du angeln, was fängt man so, ist Angeln teuer oder auch - recht häufig -: Bring mir mal ´nen Fisch mit.



Bei mir genauso.
Wahrscheinlich kommt es auf das Umfeld an und wie man sich darin bewegt, artikuliert bzw. über das Angeln mit den "Anderen" spricht.

Wir haben in unserem Verein z.B. eine sehr hohe Jugendquote (knapp 30%) im Alter von 9-17 Jahren.
Der Kontakt und die Gespräche mit den nichtangelnden Eltern sind sehr vielschichtig, interessant und durchweg positiv. Besonders zu Beginn, also bei der ersten Kontaktaufnahme mit uns...
Keiner kommt auf die Idee, das Tun der Steppkes oder das Angeln selbst als Tierquälerei zu bezeichnen.

Gruß
René


----------



## volkerm (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Darum, Rene,

versuche ich das auch allen Kindern nahe zu bringen.
Ich habe da auch mal was zu Kita- Zeiten meines Sohnes gemacht.
Da haben alle mitgezogen, auch die Kita- Verantwortlichen.
Nur so geht das.
Besser als diese virtuelle Welt!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## chivas (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Bei mir genauso.
> Wahrscheinlich kommt es auf das Umfeld an und wie man sich darin bewegt, artikuliert bzw. über das Angeln mit den "Anderen" spricht.



ich glaube nicht, dass das grundsätzlich richtig ist.

zum einen werden die meisten probleme doch von denen verursacht, die nachher durch "lösungen" betroffen sind.

und weiter werden viele probleme ja nur "hochsterilisiert", um sich mit der diskussion darüber selbst zu produzieren (lehrer helfen uns probleme zu lösen, die wir ohne sie nicht hätten).
am besten klappt sowas natürlich in der politik - aber nicht jeder schafft den karrieresprung 

wenn sich angler in einem anglerforum selbst als tierquäler darstellen und das mit mehr oder weniger sinnvollen argumenten versuchen zu rechtfertigen, dann ist es doch recht klar, welche außenwirkung dadurch (vielleicht erst?) entsteht...

ein nach meiner ansicht weitaus "besserer" ausgangspunkt wäre es, sich aus sicht der angler damit zu beschäftigen, wie WIR (jeder für sich selbst) mit den vorhandenen ressourcen verantwortungsvoll(er) und mit unseren mitgeschöpfen (und das sind tiere ohne jeden zweifel, ganz gleich, wie oft und wie laut man etwas anderes behauptet) respektvoll(er) umgeht.
aber das bringt sicherlich zuwenig feedback. oder bestätigung. oder was auch immer... im wahlkampf wirbt ja auch keine partei damit, welche politik man für die menschen machen würde, sondern nur mit der schlechten politik der anderen |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



> Ich habe da auch mal was zu Kita- Zeiten meines Sohnes gemacht.
> Da haben alle mitgezogen, auch die Kita- Verantwortlichen


Kannste in Baden-Württemberg vergessen.

Nicht nur, dass Angler laut dortigem VDSF-Verband so gefährlich sind, dass man denen das Nachtangeln verbieten muss.

Auch Kinder muss man davon fernhalten.

Meine Ex war Schulsozialpädagogin und wollte in Kooperation mit dem Bürgermeister (Angler, eigene Teiche) mit den Kids an dessen Teichen eine Einführung ins praktische Angeln machen - sollt ich auch mitmachen, hätt ich auch gerne.

Da es aber unsere anglerfeindlichen Verbände ja geschafft haben, Angler zu kriminalisieren, riet ich dem Bürgermeister sich das erst absegnen zu lassen von oben. 

3 Tage später rief er an:
Ich geh doch dafür nicht in Knast, die spinnen doch, die Auflagen kann doch keiner erfüllen....


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



chivas schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, dass das grundsätzlich richtig ist.
> 
> zum einen werden die meisten probleme doch von denen verursacht, die nachher durch "lösungen" betroffen sind.
> 
> ...



Deine Ausführungen treffen auf Diskussionen im Internet zu, jedoch nicht auf das reale Anglerleben.
Volker hat es kurz und prägnant zusammengefasst.

Geschwurbel im Internet bringt nur Klicks, aber keine Ergebnisse.

Ich denke wir verstehen uns... |wavey:


----------



## volkerm (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Thomas,

mich können die, wo, wissen sie ja.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## chivas (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Deine Ausführungen treffen auf Diskussionen im Internet zu, jedoch nicht auf das reale Anglerleben.
> Volker hat es kurz und prägnant zusammengefasst.
> 
> Geschwurbel im Internet bringt nur Klicks, aber keine Ergebnisse.
> ...



selbstredend^^

(wobei ich aber sehr überzeugt bin, du hast mein "geschwurbel" nicht richtig verstanden #h)


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



chivas schrieb:


> selbstredend^^
> 
> (wobei ich aber sehr überzeugt bin, du hast mein "geschwurbel" nicht richtig verstanden #h)



Zieh dir den Schuh an wenn du willst,
du warst nicht gemeint  #h


----------



## chivas (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

das war eigentlich nicht auf das "geschwurbel" bezogen^^


----------



## volkerm (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

geschwurbel bringt eh nix.
Breites Kreuz, und durch.
Meine Meinung!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

@Volker und Rene

Villeicht habt Ihr den Text etwas oberflächig gelesen. 

Der schlimmste Feind des Anglers ist der Angler, nicht PETA, Nicht die Tierschützer, nicht die Naturschützer, nicht die Gesellschaft. Beachtet bitte den letzten Teil des Artikels.

Ich teile Eure Meinung, dass wir Angler in den größten Teilen der Gesellschaft schlimmstenfalls ignoriert oder belächelt werden, oft aber auf Interesse und Neugier stoßen.

Und weil das so ist, brauchen wir keine Regeln, Gesetze und Vorschriften, die über die Bundestier- und Naturschutzgesetze hinausgehen. Die angebliche Notwendigkeit dazu erklären wir Angler permanent selbst.
In Person vieler unserer Verbandsfunktionäre, in Form von C&R Fanatikern, In Form von "Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb" Moralisten. In Form all jener, die anderen liebend gerne verbieten wollen, was nicht in ihr persönliches Moralraster passt. Ich würde wetten, außerhalb der Anglerschaft, erklärten Angelgeegnern und der damit befassten Justiz haben noch keine Handvoll Leute von sich aus über den Setzkescher diskutiert. Oder übers Wettfischen.
Oder übers angeln überhaupt. 

Wir kranken an einer Sorte Mensch, die weil sie z.B. gegen den lebenden Köderfisch sind, sich nicht scheuen die abstrusesten Vergleiche mit gequälten Warmblütern oder gar Kinderschändern heranzuziehen. An denen, die es nicht schaffen (wollen) den für das gesellschaftliche Zusammenleben eklatanten Unterschied zwischen Führerschein und Angelprüfung zu machen. 

Wir kranken an jenen, die unter dem Deckmäntelchen des Tierschutzes ihre ausgeprägte Intoleranz und Herrschsucht über andere auszuleben versuchen. An jenen, die im eigenen Haus vermutlich keine Regeln aufstellen dürfen und das dann liebend gerne woanders versuchen.


----------



## volkerm (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Ralle,

all das weiss ich.
Ich schreibe kurz, weil mir die Zeit und Energie in den Jahren abgekommen ist.
Darum bin ich nicht weniger engagiert, diesem Elend ein Ende zu machen.
Wie viele Jahre soll ich noch an der Front vor Duckmäusern mich aufreiben?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ralle,
> 
> all das weiss ich.
> Ich schreibe kurz, weil mir die Zeit und Energie in den Jahren abgekommen ist.
> ...




Versteh ich. Ich hab auch vor Jahren mal die Flinte ins Korn geworfen. Keinen Bock mehr, keine Lust, keine Kraft.

Heute weiß ich, dass das ein Fehler war.


----------



## volkerm (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Ralle,

wenn heute noch mal, dann für meinen Sohn, so er denn das möchte.
Ich finde Wege.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Immer wieder interessant, wie manche Leute Fakten verdrehen, wobei mich immer interessiert, warum....

Wenn sich alle Diskutanten hier scheinbar klar darüber sind, dass die Angler eigentlich nen ganz guten Stand allgemein in der Bevölkerung haben und nur Probleme mit überkandidelten Schützern und dem VDSF, muss man sich doch mal auch über folgendes klar sein:
Die Diskussion um zurücksetzen, wettfischen etc. und wie schlecht die Angler sind, haben nicht die Angler angefangen.

Sondern die rückratlosen und alles abnickenden Funktionäre des VDSF ohne Not - und die konnten danach das tumbe Anglervolk schön in Angst halten, dass alles noch schlechter wird ohne den VDSF - und so nickten die Funktionäre immer williger ab.

Es gab ja mal vom WDR die nette Sendung (Monitor?) ums Wettfischen mit der die ganze Schaisse anfing und wo ein allseits "beliebter" Funktionär des VDSF, der Herr Drosse, seine unsäglichen und anglerfeindlichen Thesen verbreiten durfte, was zudem mit gefälschten Bildern unterlegt wurde (Ralle war da übrigens live dabei bei den Aufnahmen).

Dann "erarbeitete" darauf folgend der VDSF mit Tieschützermn zusammen (statt mit Anglern) die unsäglichen Leitlinien zum Angeln, die bis heute gelten:
Angeln nur als Nahrungserwerb (ich bin aber nun mal kein Metzger, für mich ist der Fisch zum Essen die Belohnung eines guten Angeltages, nicht der Zweck!)), Wettfischen böse, heuchlerisch dafür Gemeinschafts-, Traditionsfischen etc (oft auch mit Startgeldern, Preisen und so weiter) gut, was bis heute unverändert gilt.

Da das alles  klar nachvollziehbar ist, finde ich es mehr als gut, wenn Angler endlich anfangen zu "schwurbeln" im Netz - und hoffentlich jagen sie bald die unfähigen, würde- und rückratlosen VDSF-Funktionäre zum Teufel.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014

Denn die haben uns das Ganze eingebrockt, wie ja hier schon beschrieben wurde. Da die Angler eigentlich einen guten Stand in der Bevölkerung hatten und er VDSF diese Diskussion ohne Not anfing und ohne Not diese anglerfeindlichen Regeln durchsetzte. 
Und der DAV zeigt bis heute in der Praxis, dass es anders geht und dass man damit Erfolge haben kann als Anglerverband.



> Und weil das so ist, brauchen wir keine Regeln, Gesetze und Vorschriften, die über die Bundestier- und Naturschutzgesetze hinausgehen. Die angebliche Notwendigkeit dazu erklären wir Angler permanent selbst.


Nicht "wir Angler" - nur unsere unfähigen und würdelosen Funktionäre im VDSF..


----------



## degl (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

@Tomas,

mach dir nicht sooo viele Sorgen............neuester Forschungsstand:......Intilligenz ist heilbar:vik:

Wir nur ein langer Weg.........

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



> Intilligenz ist heilbar


Übertragbar wäre aber besser...........

Dann bestünde zumindest die (wenn auch kleine) Chance, dass davon auch was in den VDSF-Verbänden und bei deren Funktionären ankommen würde........

Denn wenn man bei deren Verhalten nicht von nicht überbordender Intelligenz ausgeht, wäre es als Alternative eben Bösartigkeit und Anglerfeindlichkeit - weiss auch nicht, was da besser wäre für uns Angler....


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Moin,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der schlimmste Feind des Anglers ist der Angler.


 
Ich freue mich, dass wir uns mal eing sind! :l

Allerdings nicht _der_ Angler, der einfach einigermaßen in Einklang mit der Natur und ein paar allgemeingültigen ethischen und sozialen Grundregeln angeln will, sondern die paar wenigen, die sich auf Naturverständnis, tiergerechtes Verhalten und gutes Benehmen ein Ei backen.

Nicht derjenige schädigt die Anglerschaft, der Tierquälerei (zum Beispiel lebender Köderfisch) kritisiert, sondern diejenigen, die diese Tierquälerei praktizieren. Ein paar kritische Reportagen im Fernsehen, wie jemand seine Köderfische zu Tode quält und wir stehen in der Öffentlichkeit noch schlimmer da!

Verbands-Funktionäre, die vergessen haben, dass sie unsere Angestellten sind und für uns arbeiten, sind selbstredend eine Pest.

Aber nicht weniger übel sind Rattenfänger und Hetzer, die Tatsachen verdrehen, polemisieren und sich rhetorischer Bildzeitungsmethoden bedienen, um hier die Anglerschaft aufzustacheln und zu manipulieren.

So ist jedenfalls meine persönliche ganz unmaßgebliche Sicht der Dinge... #c


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## chivas (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

gut zu wissen, dass hier nicht ausschließlich das "tumbe anglervolk" unterwegs ist.

danke, achim |wavey:


----------



## stmiethke (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Zum Thema Angler als Tierquäler:

Ich würde Angler nicht als Tierquäler darstellen, denn sogar in der Bibel steht geschrieben, dass Gott dem Mensch die Tiere zu eigen gemacht hat!!!!!!!:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



> Ein paar kritische Reportagen im Fernsehen, wie jemand seine Köderfische zu Tode quält und wir stehen in der Öffentlichkeit noch schlimmer da!


Ein paar Postings vorher waren sogar VDSF-Claquere schon so weit, dass sie selber geschrieben hatten, dass wir Angler eben in der Öffentlichkeit positiv wahrgenommen werden.

Eine weiterer bemerkenswerter Rückfall in die Angstmacheschiene der Anglerfeinde aus dem VDSF - nur eben kein ernsthafter Diskussionsansatz...

:m:m:m


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Hallo Thomas,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein paar Postings vorher waren sogar VDSF-Claquere schon so weit, dass sie selber geschrieben hatten, dass wir Angler eben in der Öffentlichkeit positiv wahrgenommen werden.
> 
> *Eine weiterer bemerkenswerter Rückfall in die Angstmacheschiene der Anglerfeinde aus dem VDSF - nur eben kein ernsthafter Diskussionsansatz...*
> 
> :m:m:m


 
Ich finde das Thema durchaus diskussionswürdig. Aber zu einer Diskussion gehören meiner Meinung nach Argumente.

In deinem Posting erkenne ich nur Polemik und üble Stimmungsmache.

Viele Grüße!

Achim

p.s.: Ich bin weder Anglerfeind, noch VDSF-Funktionär.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Hier war das Argument, dass Angler in der Öffentlichkeit eben gut dastehen (dem ich mich anschliesse, sogar wissenschaftlich erwiesen durch die Arlinghausstudie) und man eben keinesfalls die platte VDSF-Angstmache daher ernst nehmen kann, daher ist das für mich auch nicht diskussionswürdig - da auch schon wissenschaftlich erwiesen, dass der VDSF hier falsch liegt (oder bewusst lügt?):


> Ein paar Postings vorher waren sogar VDSF-Claquere schon so weit, dass sie selber geschrieben hatten, *dass wir Angler eben in der Öffentlichkeit positiv wahrgenommen *werden.



Und wenn man um den Ruf der Angler Angst hat, helfen bessere Kontrollen mehr als sinnlos Gesetze zu verschärfen oder sich gegen vom Gesetzgeber geplante Erleichterungen zu stellen oder Angler pauschal zu kriminalisieren..

Da das leider aktives und innovatives Denken von Funktionären erfordert und den Blick auf Anglerinteressen statt auf Pöstchen und persönliche Eitelkeiten zu legen, können wir Angler da wohl noch lange davon träumen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Nicht derjenige schädigt die Anglerschaft, der Tierquälerei (zum Beispiel lebender Köderfisch) kritisiert, sondern diejenigen, die diese Tierquälerei praktizieren. Ein paar kritische Reportagen im Fernsehen, wie jemand seine Köderfische zu Tode quält und wir stehen in der Öffentlichkeit noch schlimmer da!



Du klagst Polemik bei anderen an, bedienst Dich aber fleißig selbiger.

Dein gerne zitierter lebender Köderfisch ist kein Diskussionsthema. Er ist unter Anwendung des Bundestierschutzgesetzes in Deutschland anklagbar und das wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern. Dazu braucht es die Fischereigesetze nicht.

Das bedeutet lediglich, dass es von Gesetz wegen untersagt ist. Dass Du daraus Tierquälerei ableitest, spricht eben nicht für ein Leben im Einklang mit der Natur. Diese kennt keine Tierquälerei, sondern nur das Mittel zum Zweck. 

Fischen menschliche Gefühle anzudichten spricht ebenfalls nicht für ein großes Naturverständnis. Ich habe darüber an anderen Stellen schon mehr als genug geschrieben und möchte mich hier nicht wiederholen. 

Ob Fische Schmerz oder Leid verspüren ist Glaubenssache in Reinkultur. Alle Verbote, die dies alleine zur Grundlage haben sind Ausgeburten der Vermenschlichung von Tieren und entspringen immer einem subjektiven Moralempfinden.

Diesem soll ein jeder für sich nachkommen, aber keiner hat das Recht, seine Moral über die anderer zu stellen. Zumindest nicht dann, wenn keinem anderen Menschen Leid oder Schaden zugefügt wird. 

Es ist jedoch genau die Art Panikmache der sich auch der VDSF bedient,  zu behaupten, dass es einen Aufschrei in der Öffentlichkeit gäbe, wen man dies und jenes nicht verbiete.

Wie Herr Drosse´seinerzeit vor Versammelter Mannschaft sagte:" Wenn Ihr (die Versammlung) nicht meinen Argumenten folgt, stehe ich hier sehr bald vor einem Haufen von Vorbestraften".

Er hat nur Vergessen zu erwähnen, dass außer aus den Reihen der Angler, keine ernstzunehmenden Kläger kommen.


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Mein lieber Ralle,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du klagst Polemik bei anderen an, bedienst Dich aber fleißig selbiger.
> 
> *Dein gerne zitierter lebender Köderfisch ist kein Diskussionsthema*. Er ist unter Anwendung des Bundestierschutzgesetzes in Deutschland anklagbar und das wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern. Dazu braucht es die Fischereigesetze nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich drücke mich vielleicht manmal ein wenig drastisch aus und benutze eingängige Beispiele. Aber ich habe Argumente. Polemik ist etwas anders. Polemik ist, wenn man Halbwahrheiten als Tatsachen präsentiert und Vorurteile schürt, statt zu argumentieren. 


Den "lebenden Köderfisch" hatte ich angeführt, weil er Bestandteil _deines_ Postings war:



> Wir kranken an einer Sorte Mensch, die weil sie z.B. gegen den lebenden  Köderfisch sind, sich nicht scheuen die abstrusesten Vergleiche mit  gequälten Warmblütern oder gar Kinderschändern heranzuziehen.


Wenn es "_Glaubenssache in Reinkultur_" wäre, ob Fische Schmerz oder Leid verspüren, bräuchten wir uns auch keine Gedanken über das tierschutzgerechte Töten zu machen. Einfach an Land ersticken lassen - weiß ja keiner wirklich, ob Fische Schmerz oder Leid verspüren... #d 





> keiner hat das Recht, seine Moral über die anderer zu stellen.  Zumindest nicht dann, wenn keinem anderen *Menschen* Leid oder Schaden zugefügt wird.


Wie bitte ??? Entschuldige, aber wo lebst du? Es gibt gesellschaftliche Normen und allgemein akzeptierte Moralvorstellungen. Wenn die jemand ignoriert, ist es die logische Konsequenz, dass andere, bzw. die Gesellschaft ihn dafür kritisieren und eventuell auch ausgrenzen. 

Nach deiner Aussage ist Tierquälerei jeder Art, egal ob Frösche aufblasen oder Hunden das Fell bei lebendigem Leib abziehen, vollkommen in Ordnung. Das meinst du doch hoffentlich nicht ernst! #d

So, und jetzt erzähle mal deinem nichtangelnden Bekanntenkreis, dass du im Ausland, wo das nicht verboten ist, einem lebenden Fisch einen Haken durch den Rücken ziehst, ihn im hohen Bogen aufs Wasser klatschen lässt und ihn dann an der Angel rumzappeln lässt bis er entweder an seinen inneren Verletzungen, an Erschöpfung oder weil ihn ein Raubfisch gefressen hat gestorben ist. Verschweige ihnen aber gleichzeitig nicht, dass man den Raubfisch auch mit Kunstködern oder einem toten Köderfisch hätte fangen können. Du wirst dich wundern, wie einhellig alle ihre Moral über deine stellen... 


Viele Grüße!


Achim


Ach und noch etwas: _Ich_ betreibe definitiv keine Panikmache!


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Liebchen....



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Mein lieber Ralle,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, Du betreibst keine Panikmache. Hab ich nie behauptet. Du bedienst Dich lediglich der Argumentation derer, die Panik machen. 


In den mittlerweile schon häufigeren Diskussionen zwischen uns beiden und Deiner herausgestellten Gewichtung auf Tierschutz und Moral (nicht abwertend gemeint) hast Du übrigens meine Frage noch nicht beantwortet, ob Du ausschließlich zum Zweck der Nahrungsbeschaffung angelst.


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Hallo Ralle,

ich weiß nicht, ob es eine vorsätzliche Strategie von dir ist, meine Argumente weitestgehend zu ignorieren, aber ansonsten zu versuchen, mir das Wort in der Tastatur umzudrehen und mir Aussagen unterzuschieben, die ich nie getätigt habe.

Jedenfalls hast du damit Erfolg. Das nimmt mir jede Lust an einer Diskussion.

Nur noch so viel: 

- Ich habe nie behauptet, dass Fische Schmerz verspüren. Aber egal, ob sie es tun oder nicht, man sollte sie schonend und mit Respekt behandeln.

- Es gibt soziale Normen auf *jedem* Gebiet, auch beim Angeln. Falls du es nicht glaubst, probier mal aus, was ich dir vorgeschlagen habe! |wavey:

- Ich würde auch nie mit einem toten Köderfisch angeln, aber das hat für mich noch mal eine andere Qualität. Da bin ich nicht so fundamentalistisch wie du.

Dass ich dich nicht zu einem _Umdenken_ bewegen kann, macht mir nicht wirklich etwas aus. Vielleicht hat es ja bei dem einen oder anderen Leser zu einem _Nachdenken_ geführt...

Viele Grüße!


Achim

p.s.: 



> In den mittlerweile schon häufigeren Diskussionen zwischen uns beiden und Deiner herausgestellten Gewichtung auf Tierschutz und Moral (nicht abwertend gemeint) hast Du übrigens meine Frage noch nicht beantwortet, ob Du ausschließlich zum Zweck der Nahrungsbeschaffung angelst.


 
In welche Ecke willst du mich denn _damit_ drängen? Meinst du, man hat per se keine Moral und verhält sich automatisch nicht tierschutzgerecht, wenn man Freude am Angeln hat???


----------



## Tipp (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Ich weiss nicht ob es hier unbedingt reinpasst, aber ich habe vor ein paar Tagen etwas echt nerviges erlebt.
Ich saß am Meer und habe grade einen Fisch abgestochen.
Da kam ein Tourist, guckte mich böse an und schimpfte: "Der lebt ja noch! Das ist bestimmt nicht ok den aufzuschneiden während der noch lebt."
Ich sagte ihm, dass man ihm eben damit er nicht mehr lebt ins Herz sticht und dass das alles seine Richtigkeit hat, aber ich glaube er hielt mich trotzdem für den grausamsten Menschen der Welt. 

Ich frage mich oft ob manche Leute denken, dass das Fleisch und der Fisch den sie im Supermarkt kaufen tot auf die Welt kommt...


----------



## volkerm (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Hallo Tipp,

diese ganzen Gutmenschen sollten vor der nächsten Grillparty genötigt werden, ein Säugetier zu schlachten.

Viele würden nur von Salat leben.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## gründler (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Nein nicht irgendein Säugetier,nen Schwein und nen 16-17 Zentner Bullen,und dann auf die alte Tradio.Weise des Hausschlachtens,also nix mit E-Zange Festhaltekäfig..etc.

Schön 4 Keulen/Läufe = 4 Mann,und der 5 Schießt und Sticht.

Mit allen drum und dran.

Aber da man sich ja heute gegen Geld die finger nicht schmutzig machen brauch,machen die Sch...arbeit ja leute wie ich.

Sollte unser System irgendwann zusammenbrechen,wird die Natur gnadenlos aussieben,da kommt dann keiner mit nem TSG um die ecke,sondern nur das stärkste Tier überlebt.


lg


----------



## Tipp (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Tipp,
> 
> diese ganzen Gutmenschen sollten vor der nächsten Grillparty genötigt werden, ein Säugetier zu schlachten.
> 
> ...




Ich glaube in der heutigen Zeit sind sehr viele Menschen verweichlicht oder faul. 
Sie essen gern gut, ernähren sich aber hauptsächlich von Fertiggerichten, weil sie zu faul zum kochen sind.
Sie essen gern Fleisch oder Fisch, sind aber zu faul die Tiere selbst zu schlachten und sich die Hände schmutzig zu machen. 
Meist sind das auch solche Menschen, die Kanalarbeiter oder Müllmänner ekelhaft finden, aber trotzdem froh sind in einer sauberen Stadt zu wohnen. 
Sie schimpfen über LKW-Fahrer, sind aber froh wenn Läden alle Waren vorrätig haben und z.B. ihre Umzüge in kürzester Zeit erledigt sind. 
Solche Menschen machen sich meist keine Gedanken darüber wer ihnen das Leben ermöglicht, das sie leben.


----------



## volkerm (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*

Solche Menschen stellen die überwältigende Mehrheit dar.


----------



## daci7 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angler, Mörder, Tierquäler*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> So, und jetzt erzähle mal deinem nichtangelnden Bekanntenkreis, dass du im Ausland, wo das nicht verboten ist, einem lebenden Fisch einen Haken durch den Rücken ziehst, ihn im hohen Bogen aufs Wasser klatschen lässt und ihn dann an der Angel rumzappeln lässt bis er entweder an seinen inneren Verletzungen, an Erschöpfung oder weil ihn ein Raubfisch gefressen hat gestorben ist. Verschweige ihnen aber gleichzeitig nicht, dass man den Raubfisch auch mit Kunstködern oder einem toten Köderfisch hätte fangen können. Du wirst dich wundern, wie einhellig alle ihre Moral über deine stellen...



Das liegt dann wohl aber eher an deinem Bekanntenkreis ... Ich wurde am Wasser schon öfter gefragt warum meine Posen denn nicht "zucken" würde ... "So fängste doch nichts!"

(und im Urlaub mit Bekannten haben ebensolche Nichtangler ganz nach Gusto auch lebende KöFis verwendet... ohne danach schlecht zu schlafen  )  

Allgemein habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass in ländlichen Regionen, in denen die Leute noch tagtäglichen Umgang mit Tieren haben und noch nicht in jedem Tier den neuen besten Freund sehen eine weit realistischere Einstellung zum Töten und Nutzen von Tieren herrscht, denn nichts anderes machen auch wir Angler - Wir nutzen Tiere. Als Nahrung, zur Bespaßung oder sportlichen Herausforderung. 

Auch (und gerade) der Karphanta mit Med-kit neben der Abhakmatte und Foto vom Pb überm Bett kann sich da nicht rausreden.


----------

